# Lecture des fichiers en Pj dans mais



## patsichamp (30 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
Récemment équipée d un ipad air, je n arrive pas a lire les fichiers qui se trouvent en Pj dans les mail. Je viens de télécharger le nouveau vlc pour ipad mais ça ne fonctionnent pas ? Merci de votre  aide


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Décembre 2013)

Quel type de fichier cherches tu a ouvrir?

Entre un mp4 ou un fichier pdf, ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil...


----------



## patsichamp (1 Janvier 2014)

BonjourIl s agit d un fichier .wmv

Comment puis je faire sachant qu il est impossible en cliquant sur la Pj d avoir le menu "ouvrir avec" ?

Merci et bonne année


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Janvier 2014)

bonjour et bonne année 2014
wmv = fichier windows médiaplayer, sur mac on les lit, entre autre, avec Flip4Mac, mais je ne sais si pas si ça s'installe sur iPad. 
cordialement JPP


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Janvier 2014)

Wmv: windows movie

Par définition, pas fait pour être lu sur ipad...


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Wmv: windows movie
> 
> Par définition, pas fait pour être lu sur ipad...



Sauf avec des logiciels spécifiques J'ai trouvé ça :

curb320 13 avril 2012 à 11:28
Bonjour, 

 ? 

Pour lire toute sorte de vidéo sur ton iPad utilise l'appli PlayerXtrem qui est gratuite et simple.

Est ce que ça peut fonctionner pour toi.
cordialement JPP


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Janvier 2014)

Tu peut toujours essayer, mais en général y a pas de miracles...


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Janvier 2014)

Les app permettant de lire parfaitement les fichiers wmv (et quasiment tous les formats vidéo) sur iPad sont pléthore. En fait quasiment toutes les app multimédia le permettent.
Parmi les plus connues : Infuse 2, OPlayer HD, Ace Player, PlayerXtreme, etc, etc...


----------

